# Widget Programme TV



## Raphy35 (24 Mai 2005)

J'ai vu dans plusieurs post que ce widget était très demandé.... mais impossible à trouver en france.... il existe TVTRACKER qui est pour les americains....  :hein: 

Alors Amis programmeurs.... Le concours est lancé, le premier qui mettra en ligne un widget, élégant et fonctionnel, aura gagné la reconnaissance éternelle :king: des milliers d'utilisateurs qui attendent avec impatience ce widget....


----------



## Balooners (24 Mai 2005)

En fait, je me suis un peu penché dessus. Et ce n'est pas si facile que ça. Tout réside dans la méthode de parser un site Web et c'est ça qui est compliqué. De même que pour Allociné, il est impossible quasiment de Parser ce site Web. Tant que des Flux Xml ne seront pas générés, c'est qui est peut être en prévision de leur coté.


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir,

Dans tous les cas, pourquoi un Widget pour cela ? Une application classique ne ferait pas tout aussi bien l'affaire ?

Cordialement


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Mai 2005)

http://www.programme-tv.net/tv.php

cette page doit etre plutot facile à "parser" non?


----------

